# My new Puppy--Haircut



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

My new Puppy got a haircut today. He was so matted when I got him from the shelter that he needed a haircut badly. By the way, I named him Nicholas "Nicky". Supposedly he is a Shih tzu, Husky, ?? mix. The groomer thought maybe Lhaso Apso?

Before:

















After:


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a few more of Nicky, Patrick and Duncan


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

His haircut looks great! At first I thought he looked like a couple of aussie-poos I've seen, but after the cut, I definitely can see Husky/Tzu...that's a crazy mix, but entirely possible, especially given what you said about the lady in town with Tzu and a Husky that have bred before.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh he looks so much better!! Those eyes are amazing - sort of like those creepy eyes in the paintings that follow you around the room LOL! 

Are they getting along a little better now that they've had some time to settle in with each other?


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

I love the cut. Those eyes so sooo bright and full of life. Absolutely gorgeous. I can see the shih tzu/husky mix there. Seems like a definate possibility.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I couldn't really see the husky very much before he got his haircut but definitely can see it now. I was a little doubtful at first but now I really believe it.

I agree about his eyes. They are very beautiful but just a little eerie like they see right through you.

Him and Patrick are really getting along well. They are both young and really love to play. They chase each other around the back yard and wrestle. Patrick has really become patient with Nicky. He lets him climb all over him and lay down next to him.

The only problems still are that they both are still possessive of their toys so toy playtime has to be watched closely and only when I allow it. Nicky also does not like to be hurt and when Patrick accidentally steps on him he will go after Patrick but Patrick has been willing to mostly back off now instead of attacking back. I was really worried after the big fight they had but that seems to have settled everything.


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW! What a difference! I love that face!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

ah HA! I was looking for photos of this guy again to show to my SO! Glad you got him!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow what a difference. I like the difference but to be honest, I think he would look better with just a little more facial hair but thats me...all about the scruffy look. Either way that is one cool looking dog. I like how they did his tail. 

And its true,As MyCharlie put it, his eyes DO look like those paintings that follow you around the room. They definetly attract attention. VERY Pretty tho.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow! Love Nicky's new do!! Now you can really see his baby blues.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

he is a beauty!!!! Thanks for adopting him!!

I think he looks like a Lhaso apso....He looks similar to my Bianca years ago...


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

he definately looks stylish now a handsome lad

i really like the large blond dog on the sofa


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Wolfsnaps-I like a little longer hair also, but his face was completely matted so she had to shave him down.

irzi-the big blonde dog on the sofa is my baby Patrick. He is a 2yr old standard poodle/golden retriever mix "AKA" Goldendoodle (he weighs about 100lbs so he is a big boy).


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad to hear things have settled a bit. I know you were worried.


----------



## rikkimum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi! I'm new here but was researching to find husky/ shih-tzu crosses. My mom has a female that she got from a friend of hers. She was an accidental cross-breed between a husky father and shih-tzu mother. She's adorable, looks similar to your little guy but with lighter grey and white hair. She is built the same way with short legs and a long body.Everyone thinks she is crazy when she tells them what kind of dog she has... especially when they hear that the Father, NOT THE MOTHER, is the Husky. Hope you enjoy him as much as my mother loves her "Daisy". If Nicky is anything like her, he has a unique personality to go with the looks!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy moly what a difference a hair cut makes. He is SO cute.


----------

